# saltfork bass limit change



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Largemouth, Smallmouth, & Spotted Bass	Acton, Findley, Hargus, Highlandtown, New Lyme, Paint Creek, Salt Fork, Snowden, Sliver Creek, Upper Sandusky No. 2	4 fish split daily limit	2 fish less than 15 inches and 2 fish greater than or equal to 15 inches

does this really make any sense?? 2 under 15'' and 2 at or over 15''

with that i will assume any tourney at these lakes will now be a 4 fish weigh in??? i'm not a bass fisherman much these days(chase the toothy ones) but this seems like an odd limit to me...


any thoughts???


----------



## Jmel (May 4, 2004)

Checked the regulations and this is a change for this year. Haven't heard of the change till you posted. We have a bass tournament in April so this will effect us. I like the change. Catching 5 fish over 15 inches was really tuff at least now some fish should get weighed in. Would like to see Seneca have the same.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the idea of slot limits and think the fishery will do nothing but get better with this. 
It will help clean out some of the smaller fish and keep from over harvesting the more mature fish. As far as tournys go i dont think it will have much affect as most tournys around here are team events and they will be able to combine the 2 together for the scales.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

QUOTE:As far as tournys go i dont think it will have much affect as most tournys around here are team events and they will be able to combine the 2 together for the scales.


guess i didnt think of that!! IF they were to crack down on this, i would assume 2 livewells would be needed?? only fished a few tournys, OGF crappy(we took 4th overall and won big fish several yrs ago), and hawgfest(lets just say we didnt place in the top 60 outta 105 boats)

seems tourney directors may have to revamp a few rules...i cant imagine a 2 man team bringing in 4 9"-11" fish and say 1 17"er...just curious as this is my home lake(permanent campsite a few miles away)


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

Is it 2 fish below 15" or 2 fish 12 - 15"? The regulations simply state under 15" but does the statewide minimum of 12" still exist with this? I've emailed odnr but haven't heard back.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I believe it is legal for 2 licensed fisherman to share 1 livewell. From my experience at a few of the mentioned lakes i would think there would be little if any difference in weights at the tourny scales. Each team member could have 2 fish over 15" and realistically only weigh in 1 inder 15". Pretty good sack on any given day really!!! All ohio public waters have a 12" minimum length for bass so you wont see any thing smaller than that. Unless you harvest these fish i really dont see any negatives at this point.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

Yeah I'm pretty sure that 12" limit exists no matter what and also that 2 fisherman can share a livewell as well.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tournament directors are going to have to look for clipped tails on the under fish. If only the state would have made it 2 under 15" or four over. Ex: you could keep 3 16" and one 14"er. That would have eliminated the clipped tails that will no doubt show up 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

kickinbass said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure that 12" limit exists no matter what and also that 2 fisherman can share a livewell as well.


No. The 12" minimum does not apply to the slot limit. The point of a slot limit is to remove the smaller fish....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Bad Bub said:


> No. The 12" minimum does not apply to the slot limit. The point of a slot limit is to remove the smaller fish....
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Are you sure?? I have been digging through the odnr's web-site and I can not see where it trumps the 12 minimum on state waters. I do see where is says 2 fish under 15" so you may be correct but I personally will need to see something with a little more back bone before I would take the chance.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/New...o-Bass-Fishing-Regulations-Now-in-Effect.aspx

It plainly states that the 12" minimum is only in effect where there are no other "special regulations". A slot limit, or site specific regulation is a "special regulation"...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

It looks like you can keep 2 fish under 15 inches and 2 over. I'm not a bass guy


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

ODNR emailed me back today and the 12" limit *DOES NOT* apply to Salt Fork. So you can keep fish less than 12".


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

kickinbass said:


> ODNR emailed me back today and the 12" limit *DOES NOT* apply to Salt Fork. So you can keep fish less than 12".


Just wait until the Amish find out about this!


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

Good thing Salt Fork is a good ways from Canton if you know what I mean


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

I've never noticed them going by the limit anyway. Think about it, how many of you have ever seen an Amish guy with a measuring board let alone use it.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

They don't have measuring boards. They have measuring beards!
3" = bait
3" to 5" = fertilizer
5" + = Dinner


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

They don't have measuring boards. They have measuring beards!

3" and under = bait

3" to 5" = fertilizer

5" and up = Dinner


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

It will be interesting to see how tournament directors work this. I also fish buddy tournaments but the circuits I fish use the limits allowed for a single angler. It could make for an interesting conversation at check in if someones partner can't make it on a particular tournament day. I realize there is a provision for naming an alternate in most buddy team circuits, but it could still end up where someone may have to fish a tournament by themselves. 

Also I wonder how ODNR would define it. It could make for a sticky wicket. Sounds like some tournament directors may need to question ODNR on how they will handle it.


----------

